# To arms or not to arms.....



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

There is so much debate over whether people train arms or not. Some hit them up others leave them to be taken care of by the compound movements and don't train them pretty hard. So UKM...... do you hit up arms?

I do biceps and triceps individually on different days but after chest (for bis) and shoulders (for tris), still want some nice big arms ya know!!!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

some dont work them some do... depends on if they grow very fast or not... tbh i think delts and traps look more impressive than arms... you see loads of people that have big arms but there delts are flat


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah some beasty delts would be niiiiiice! I find that my arms generally grow with the compound movements anyways, i just like to finish them off so i feel good about them


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i do triceps with chest, and bi's with back.......

after chest is finished i do one excercise for triceps (skulls, close grip etc)

same with back, finish then one bicep (curl, con curl, preacher etc)

works well for my double barrells................


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah the training i do on arms is strength and then final exercise is a massive pump. Love having the pump in my biceps on the way out of the gym


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I tack them onto the end of compounds. That way you only need a few sets to completely destroy them. I grow without training them, but hey, I'm gaining faster training em.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i do them twice a week and they are still tiny spaghetti arms- languini anyone?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i just do big compounds at the moment... no isolation stuff.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I add in a couple of sets after compounds and then they have had enough


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

It's a muscle so it gets trained.

i do 3 movements on bi's and tri's, 3 sets of each once a week so..... 9 sets on each.

may drop it to 6 or 7 when off gear, might not, depends how tired they feel


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

First 2 years of training i did no direct arm work and they grew just fine.

I do train them now, 6 sets for triceps after chest and 3 sets for bi's after back.


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

As someone who has only been training for a couple of months I am not doing anything but compounds which work the arms enough for me. Deadlifts,Clean,Bench,Chins,Press,Squats.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Hammer the fvckers. There a muscle arent they?


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

I always finish them after compounds, do tris on shoulder day and bis on chest day

3 exercises on each with 2 sets per ex... growing very nicely, everyone says anyway!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

I dont know any one personally who does no arm work. Perhaps once your arms are so massive it detracts from the rest of your body you give them a break for a while.

People misunderstand doing enough work for growth while avoiding over training and simply being lazy and never reaching their full potential.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

destroy them!!!!!! as you should be doin with everything else!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

sickchest90 said:


> destroy them!!!!!! as you should be doin with everything else!!!!!


 But once they have been destroyed how do they get bigger?

I mean destroyed is the same as broken/useless is it not:whistling:

Do enough to turn on the muscle growth mechanism when i was 14 this was 30 reps of curls every am with 8kg dbs. Now its a big massive set of preacher curls with forced reps and negatives.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

train your arms, i did the whole brawn thing when i first started training and now my rear delts, arms and upper chest are well behind the rest of me and i dont think thay will ever catch up!


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Con said:


> But once they have been destroyed how do they get bigger?
> 
> I mean destroyed is the same as broken/useless is it not:whistling:
> 
> Do enough to turn on the muscle growth mechanism when i was 14 this was 30 reps of curls every am with 8kg dbs. Now its a big massive set of preacher curls with forced reps and negatives.


Listen to that man, he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

Well i train triceps with chest and biceps with my back,

I try to hit them hard, but i try to hit all my muscle groups hard.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

You never here it said that someones arms are TOO BIG. You may hear that they have BIG ARMS....so train as hard as the other muscle groups...thats my view anyway, but then again i need arms.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

I do 2 exercises each for tri/bi after chest/back



BRABUS said:


> You never here it said that someones arms are TOO BIG. You may hear that they have BIG ARMS....so train as hard as the other muscle groups...thats my view anyway, but then again i need arms.


You not heard of Mr Valentino then? :lol:

Just kidding mate


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

I do three exercises for each- triceps after chest biceps after back


----------



## big sy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used to have a seperate day for arms, i did three sets of three exercises on biceps and triceps so 18 sets in total for my arms, I now do two maybe three sets of one exercise for bi's and tri's after back and chest...back n bi's and chest n tri's, i have found my arms are responding much more now.


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> train them for god sake, blast the **** out of them!!!!


You have a great way with words scotty:lol:

I train biceps with chest and triceps with shoulders do two sets of warm ups with 60 per cent of weight then last set do about 8 or fail with max weight starting to work well put on half a inch on arms in last four weeks with no gear:thumbup1:


----------



## JimmaChoo (Jul 3, 2008)

Deffo in my opinion! Although compound movements do hit them, I find that Isolation exercises just get that extra burn out of them. If your an individual who grows proportionately with just compound lifts then great job, but I'm just old fashioned in saying guns need maintaining!


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

A muscle that's weak in isolation will be weak in integration


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, twice a week


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> i just do big compounds at the moment... no isolation stuff.


me too.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

i do 2 to3 exercise for tri's after chest.

and same with bi's after back.

and once prob every 9-14 days i give bi's and tri's thier own session and superset them


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I like to keep biceps/triceps on a friday at the end of the week as last thing to train...

But recently i just done a couple bicep moves after back and few triceps after shoulders... Get a good pump


----------

